# Is Fiber and Calcium combined bad?



## Matt Smegal (Aug 18, 2003)

I've been in a real rut with my stomach recently. So I tried taking Calcium twice a day, I have completely eaten a strict diet suggested by the book Eating with IBS, and i just started taking a Fiber supplement as suggested in the book. I was fine yesterday for my first day of work, which would normally be controlled by "D" but I was fine. Last night though, I woke up in the middle of the night with the worst case of "D' in a long time. I still feel sick now. What would you suggest? I'm thinking it could be the fiber, but i'm not sure. Please give your opinions about why this happened and what I could do to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Fiber only made things worse for me. I do think the calcium may be helping the diarrhea but you need to get on a schedule and take a dose at regular intervals every day and do not miss a dose. It may take a little time to work out what works for you. I am here to help if you need it.Linda


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Of course everyone is different, but I find when I take two fibercon tablets before I eat in the morning I do much better throughout the day. I started with one and worked my way to two. But if it makes you worse, of course don't use it. I had a bad time with acidopholous, which many people love. Too bad it doesn't all work the same - then we could figure this out and beat it!


----------

